# [Guide] Linux(Ubuntu-based OS) installation



## Anthonyea27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Guide to install and run OBS-STUDIO on Ubuntu based OSs(such as ubuntu, mint, etc.)
I feel like i should help out my community :) so here you go guys!

Ok, we'll be installing obs-studio via a ppa, which means it will automatically update as they are released! We're gonna also need FFmpeg, mainly because of dependencies.

Step 1 - install ffmpeg: Open terminal and type in "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:jon-severinsson/ffmpeg". When that is finished, type in "sudo apt-get update". it might take a little depending on how much youve installed before. When its finished, type in "sudo apt-get install ffmpeg". Then when that finishes, you're done with the dependencies!

Step 2 - install OBS-STUDIO: in terminal, type "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio". wait for it to finish, then type "sudo apt-get update". When thats done, type in "sudo apt-get install obs-studio". Congrats! You have OBS installed on linux

Step 3 - run obs studio: in terminal, type "obs". it will launch obs-studio. do not close the terminal until you close obs itself.

Id like to thank Jim, the creator, for working so hard on this new obs version. I absolutely love it, and ill be using it a ton, all the while reporting bugs i find for you :D Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey!  Glad you're getting it working.  Thank you for posting it, it's something I should have done.

Keep in mind that although I do the majority of the code for the core and UI, the linux modules (which are the real meat for linux users) are not made by myself.

BtbN for example went to all the work of making the PPA, provided all the cmake stuff and the builds, as well as the xcomposite capture module and libfdk module for higher quality FDK-AAC if a user has it available.  Leonhard and others also made X shared memory capture for screen capture as well as pulseaudio capture, and just recently V4L2 video device capture.

Without these guys we wouldn't have any real usable linux version yet, so they deserve the credit for the linux version's progress, not me.


----------



## Anthonyea27 (Jul 10, 2014)

Well then Thanks to everyone who is working on obs-studio as a whole. It means so much to me to finally be able to stream with a working, optimized program instead of just one script that i cant customize at all. And it doesnt crash nearly as often as I was expecting, as well as being able to run and put out a high-quality stream on a low-end non-gaming laptop without taking away from the game's performance.....amazing.


----------



## AintSkeered (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a problem after sudo apt-get update which gave me back an error and can't install OBS-studio. Here's the message:

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found

W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found

E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 4, 2014)

I recommend this guide for installing on Ubuntu: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/


----------



## AintSkeered (Aug 5, 2014)

dodgepong said:


> I recommend this guide for installing on Ubuntu: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/ubuntu-14-04-ppa-installation-instructions.16495/


It's practically no different than this one. I don't know if it's because I'm on Linux Mint 16, which is based off of Ubuntu 13.10 so I don't know if OBS Studio is just for Ubuntu 14.04/Linux Mint 17.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 5, 2014)

The PPA only works on 14.04.


----------



## ladyqonimvu (Sep 12, 2014)

i can load it but it crashes still video problem
followed the ppa directions to the letter .. 
nada.. 
14.04 lts is version


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2014)

The video error is an issue on our end.  We're hoping to solve it by 0.6.0.


----------



## EchoAlan (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok. So I followed the steps and got it all installed. Now, when I try to open it, I get this message in response:

Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/license/gplv2.txt
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/license/gplv2.txt
info: OBS  (linux)
info: Processor: 2 logical cores
info: Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU  T2060  @ 1.60GHz
info: Physical Memory: 1890MB Total
info: Kernel Version: Linux 3.16.0-31-generic
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "14.04"
info: audio settings reset:
   samples per sec: 44100
   speakers:  2
   buffering (ms):  1000

info: X and Y: 902 489
Backbuffers: 2
Color Format: 3
ZStencil Format: 0
Adapter: 0

error: Failed to create OpenGL context.
error: Failed to create context!
*** Error in `obs': double free or corruption (out): 0x0a0e9fc0 ***
Aborted (core dumped)

Can anyone please help me?! It's been a tough road (including issues with getting a new hard drive for my computer) getting to this point. I now have to see this through to the end! HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 13, 2015)

Please type _glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"_ in a terminal & paste the print here.


----------



## BroCrafter14 (Mar 15, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> Please type _glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"_ in a terminal & paste the print here.


OpenGL vendor string: X.Org
OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS780
OpenGL core profile version string: 3.1 (Core Profile) Mesa 10.1.3
OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 1.40
OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)
OpenGL core profile extensions:
OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.1.3
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
OpenGL context flags: (none)
OpenGL extensions:


----------



## Radzaquiel (Mar 15, 2015)

Minimum OpenGL version to fully run OBS MP is 3.2-3.3
With your AMD RS780, you only have 1 solution: upgrading your GPU.


----------



## Zoddie (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanted to let you know that this is happening: 


Err http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main amd64 Packages   
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main i386 Packages   
  404  Not Found
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main Translation-en_US   
Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main Translation-en   
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main amd64 Packages   
  404  Not Found
Err http://ppa.launchpad.net jessie/main i386 Packages   
  404  Not Found

for both stable and unstable, coming from ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu 
on apt-get update


----------



## Jack0r (Oct 20, 2015)

The ppa only has files for vivid, trusty and utopic (ubuntu) as far as I can see, but you seem to be looking for Debian Jessie. You could try manually compiling on Debian:
https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studi...ns#manually-compiling-on-debian-based-distros


----------



## ThatNugget (Oct 7, 2020)

Ive run into a problem, I got it properly downloaded and everything and it works just fine, but I have to force open it using terminal with LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 obs-studio
Its ok but if theres a way I can somehow just open it without having to do this command then Id be happy to know


----------



## CreepersNeedHugs (Mar 9, 2021)

I got an error while trying to do Step 1. It just blinked into the terminal for less than a quarter of a second.
I had to screen record to actually be able to see anything of it.

[WARNING:bus.cc(638)] Bus::SendWithReplyAndBlock took 30049ms to process message: type=method_call, path=/org/chromium/VmCicerone, interface=org.chromium.VmCicerone, member=LaunchVshd
[ERROR:object_proxy.cc(621)] Failed to call method: org.chromium.VmCicerone.LaunchVshd: object_path= /org/chromium/VmCicerone: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.  Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
[ERROR:vsh.cc(136)] Failed to send dbus message to cicerone service

Can someone help me with this?
I am running on GalliumOS (Ubuntu/Debian based Linux distribution), Android, and ChromeOS
This is an ASUS Chromebook.

Info (as shown on COG System Info):

Operating System: ChromeOS
Chrome Version: 88.0.4324.186
Platform: Linux x86-64
CPU: Intel Celeron CPU N3350 @ 1.10GHz
Architecture: x86-64
Memory: 3.738 GB
Plugins: Chrome PDF Plugin; Chrome PDF Viewer; Native Client; Office Editing for Docs, Sheets, & Slides


----------

